# Anyone Know Of Vacant beaches near Destin?



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I come to Destin about 5 weeks out of the year to do some shark fishing from the surf. I always have great luck in the evenings during Spring-time. However, I want to try sharkin' in the mornings too, but I do not want to interfere with any swimmers, or early morning beach-goers. Does anybody know of any good stretches of beach near the Destin Area that would be OK to shark fish from during the day? (Preferably a beach that is within a 30min drive of Sandestin, and is relatively vacant during the day)

Thanks so much.


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Daytime is fixing to be pretty rough this time of year, spring break is fixing to start and beaches pack up pretty early. You have Henderson beach state park, costs like 6 or 8 dollars to get in, has sunrise to sunset opening, but quite a bit of space. There a small beach access at the end of scenic 98 across from The Track, and at the end of Gulf Store Drive there's a beach access there, gives you access to the Jetties, it's a bit of a walk to the beach, but you have some space There. The sharks like to hang out by the pass there sometimes. Just across the Destin bridge on the island there's a few beach accesses as well, a couple of them are a pretty good walk to the water. Just plan to get out early to any of them, spring breakers are coming next month. Good luck!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The "Nude" beach.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> The "Nude" beach.


until the Air Force Police show up.


----------



## DrewTn (Jan 28, 2016)

This may be pushing your 30 min drive limit, but I do the same as you in regards of shark fishing and going to destin. The two best places I've gone are the end of the East Jetty, but even then during the day and potentially get pretty crowded. But the best place by far is a drive across the bridge to Ft Walton. 

Here is an address of some condo there. Type it into google maps and you'll see what I'm talking about.
925 Whelk Ct, Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548

There's a public parking area that will be right on the beach. From there walk west a few hundred yards past the Matator Condos and you'll be home free the shake fish all day because that becomes government property where there's no more condos or hotels. Check it out on google maps and you'll prop ably figure it to be your best option.

Drew


----------



## DrewTn (Jan 28, 2016)

Ignore the punctuation and spelling, I'm doing this from my phone and didn't proofread


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

DrewTn said:


> This may be pushing your 30 min drive limit, but I do the same as you in regards of shark fishing and going to destin. The two best places I've gone are the end of the East Jetty, but even then during the day and potentially get pretty crowded. But the best place by far is a drive across the bridge to Ft Walton.
> 
> Here is an address of some condo there. Type it into google maps and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 925 Whelk Ct, Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548
> ...



Sweet. Thanks so much man.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yall want someone to join just PM me some time


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

Pensacola, we still raise families not money like Destin, i moved from destin for that very reason, no open space, Pensacola has mile after mile of freedom


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Can you fish off the government propert there on the island? Didn't know if you could. Would be nice to get away from the condos


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

in between the Okaloosa island beach accesses, they are pretty empty even during the season. Too many people too lazy to walk a extra 5 min to get away from the groups


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

It all depends on when you will be here. You said how long/many times a year, but not when that is. There are a lot of areas people have mentioned, although it depends on the time of the year and size of the shark you are targeting.


----------



## DrewTn (Jan 28, 2016)

harleytechmike said:


> Can you fish off the government propert there on the island? Didn't know if you could. Would be nice to get away from the condos


I've never had anyone approach me about it. But when I say government land, I'm speaking about all the property behind the beach. As far as I know though, anyone has access to the beach between the high tide peak down to the ocean; I could be mistaken because I'm not 100% positive. If anyone knows for sure, Id like to know.

EDIT: I've also had a handful of locals direct me in that direction as well and have fished with a few of them without a problem.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Top sail preserve or go down to grayton. Shark fishing is technically banned in south Walton county so fishing Destin is a risk. Best bet is to pack light, fish all night and don't use any light unless you need it. I've had people trip over me while night fishing so a glow stick or two won't hurt. To make matters worse, the only time I've been tripped on was when I was awake in a chair. Lol. I had to watch to see if it would really happen.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

DrewTn said:


> I've never had anyone approach me about it. But when I say government land, I'm speaking about all the property behind the beach. As far as I know though, anyone has access to the beach between the high tide peak down to the ocean; I could be mistaken because I'm not 100% positive. If anyone knows for sure, Id like to know.
> 
> EDIT: I've also had a handful of locals direct me in that direction as well and have fished with a few of them without a problem.


If your talking about the area between destin pass and Okaloosa pier you can only fish it during the day. It's true that you can stay on the wet sand below the mean high tide but all your stuff has to, so good luck! I was fishing there one night back in October and the civilian base police showed up and asked me to leave. I took a chance and they were nice about it. Don't push it.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

lowprofile said:


> Top sail preserve or go down to grayton. Shark fishing is technically banned in south Walton county so fishing Destin is a risk. Best bet is to pack light, fish all night and don't use any light unless you need it. I've had people trip over me while night fishing so a glow stick or two won't hurt. To make matters worse, the only time I've been tripped on was when I was awake in a chair. Lol. I had to watch to see if it would really happen.


I have Shark fished Destin for years and never had any authorities talk to me about leaving. Probably because where I stay is a house on the beach with about 20 houses on each side that each have their own "private" beach area.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Lukeknox said:


> I have Shark fished Destin for years and never had any authorities talk to me about leaving. Probably because where I stay is a house on the beach with about 20 houses on each side that each have their own "private" beach area.


I haven't had any issues with LE in Destin either. But it is a standing law in south Walton county. 

I did have one life guard tell me he was going to call the sheriff because I was FISHING then told me I had to be 1500 ft off the beach to spear fish. I told him to call the sheriff and FWC but he never did. if I had been shark fishing I could have been cited for it but I doubt anything would happen. As for spear fishing, it's 100yrds from any swim beach. Which are the ones marked with bouys.


----------



## Tourney3p0 (Feb 20, 2014)

The area just west of the Matador has a sign warning that it's Air Force property and can only be entered with the permission of the base commander. If you drive to the end of that road (as opposed to parking near the end and walking the beach parallel to it), there's a gate and guard.

Of course, the secluded spots on the FWB side of the Destin bridge also have similar signs. I've never had anyone bother me at either place, but I do keep the proper ID with me just in case.


----------

